# DH or Spouse Thingy?



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a question, it may be stupid but I am still a little confused.

What is the difference between a DH and a spouse thingy? Ive noticed some people say DH and others say spouse thingy. Please let me know because I thought spouse thingy was your husband/wife.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Same thing, although I suppose spouse thingy is gender neutral.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Same thing, although I suppose spouse thingy is gender neutral.


I thought maybe that was the case. Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I honestly don't think I've ever known anyone other than myself to use the term "Spouse Thingy." It's how I've referred to my husband online for a good 15 years; he doesn't seem to mind, so I'll keep using it


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I honestly don't think I've ever known anyone other than myself to use the term "Spouse Thingy." It's how I've referred to my husband online for a good 15 years; he doesn't seem to mind, so I'll keep using it


Thumper, it was one of your posts I noticed "spouse thingy" I didn't know it was a personal reference. Now it makes alot more sense to me. I didnt no if it was a universal term for a significant other. Thats why I wanted to ask if there was a difference between DH and your term. But now that I know its your term I get it! Thanks and sorry If my question was odd.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I honestly don't think I've ever known anyone other than myself to use the term "Spouse Thingy." It's how I've referred to my husband online for a good 15 years; he doesn't seem to mind, so I'll keep using it


You're going to start a trend at kindleboards at least with the married females on the board. Somehow I think I'd be in the doghouse if I referred to the Mrs. as "Spouse Thingy", however if she referred to me as "Spouse Thingy" it would be quite appropriate, lol.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Forster said:


> You're going to start a trend at kindleboards at least with the married females on the board. Somehow I think I'd be in the doghouse if I referred to the Mrs. as "Spouse Thingy", however if she referred to me as "Spouse Thingy" it would be quite appropriate, lol.


ROFL. I love a man who "gets" it.









EllenR


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I did use "spouse thingy" in a thread, think I was referring to a Thumper thread - I actually laughed out loud the first time I read it and it is all I can do to keep from calling my DH - to his face - spouse thingy.

If you have not read Thumpers, or Max's books, you are in for a treat.  You will find all sorts of new phraseology.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Forster said:


> You're going to start a trend at kindleboards at least with the married females on the board. Somehow I think I'd be in the doghouse if I referred to the Mrs. as "Spouse Thingy", however if she referred to me as "Spouse Thingy" it would be quite appropriate, lol.


Time to resurrect the "Men in the Doghouse" vid.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I didnt no if it was a universal term for a significant other.


One day, perhaps... 

You know those heart tattoos with the scroll across the front that says "Mom"? I think I'm going to get one that says "Spouse Thingy."

Dang, I should have thought of that earlier. Today is his birthday. That would have made his day...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Time to resurrect the "Men in the Doghouse" vid.












I had never seen that. Thanks for resurrecting it, Gertie.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

OHHH Have you given him his kindle yet?  Did you manage to get it without his knowing?  Reaction 



Happy Birthday Spouse Thingy!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy birthday to the original Spouse Thingy!  Tell Max and Buddah Pest to be nice to him today.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I had never seen that. Thanks for resurrecting it, Gertie.


LOL, trick question.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Trick question? Was there a question in there anywhere? LOL


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Trick question? Was there a question in there anywhere? LOL


When he was going up before the review board. "Next time you'll get her a gym membership?" LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Time to resurrect the "Men in the Doghouse" vid.


Either that video is a total fake, or there are thousands of those facilities, just around the U.S. No way all the men who continually end up "in the doghouse" would fit. I don't wind up there often anymore, 37 years of training have had an effect. Who says that an old dog can't learn?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Forster said:


> When he was going up before the review board. "Next time you'll get her a gym membership?" LOL


Oh, okay, since you quoted me I thought you meant I posted a trick question!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I had never seen that. Thanks for resurrecting it, Gertie.


You're very welcome. Gave me a chance to see it again, too.

"Thanks for the memories."


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had never heard the term spouse thingy till Thumper posted it.  I love it.  If I had a spouse I would definitely call it a thingy.  As it stands I just have an on again/off again idiot thingy. 
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

drenee said:


> I had never heard the term spouse thingy till Thumper posted it. I love it. If I had a spouse I would definitely call it a thingy. As it stands I just have an on again/off again idiot thingy.
> deb


Aw, don't go all mushy on us, deb.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> As it stands I just have an on again/off again idiot thingy.


Based on that post, I'd venture a wild guess that the thingy in question is currently "off again".


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

intinst said:


> Aw, don't go all mushy on us, deb.


LOL. He's being an idiot, what can I say? I call 'em as I see 'em. 
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Loved the video!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> OHHH Have you given him his kindle yet? Did you manage to get it without his knowing? Reaction


He just got up (works night shift) so I haven't given him anything yet. We had been out running errands the day it was supposed to arrive, so I made him sit in the car in the driveway when we got home so that I could run up to the door to see if it was there. I got it inside and hidden, and the poor guy had to sit in the car, in the sun, with no a/c because I took the key with me. 

We usually do gifts after dinner; I'm guessing that since he just got up he'll want to eat soon, and he's going to call it dinner...


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Thumper said:


> so I made him sit in the car in the driveway when we got home so that I could run up to the door to see if it was there. I got it inside and hidden, and the poor guy had to sit in the car, in the sun, with no a/c because I took the key with me.


Did you at least leave the window cracked open for him?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thumper you crack me up.  You have to let us know how it goes and whether he thinks it was worth it to sit in the heat.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Forster said:


> Did you at least leave the window cracked open for him?


No, and it never occurred to him to open the door... 

I think he's forgotten it's his birthday...he's painting the garage right now. He didn't even notice the presents wrapped and waiting on the table.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think we're all more excited than he is. 
deb


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Can hardly wait to know how he likes his Kindle.  By the way -- loved the video!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> No, and it never occurred to him to open the door...
> 
> I think he's forgotten it's his birthday...he's painting the garage right now. He didn't even notice the presents wrapped and waiting on the table.


Does spouse thingy not understand how antsy we get when we're on Kindlewatch?



Tippy said:


> By the way -- loved the video!


I think the video should be played continuously in all spousal households at least three weeks prior to any special occasion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What time zone are they in?  When the heck is dinner over?  Are they Spanish?  It's been an hour and 40 minutes now!

Oh wait, maybe the Spouse Thingy REALLY liked his gifts and is showing his appreciation in some way we can only try not to think about...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> and is showing his appreciation in some way we can only try not to think about...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh wait, maybe the Spouse Thingy REALLY liked his gifts and is showing his appreciation in some way we can only try not to think about...
> 
> Betsy


You mean they must be kindle-sharing?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


>


LOL!

Gertie, of course I meant Kindle-sharing; or Kindling; or something....

Still no news...can't stay up any longer....

(trudges off to bed, yawning)

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Steph H said:


>


LOL Good One! We'll probably hear something tomorrow. . .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh wait, maybe the Spouse Thingy REALLY liked his gifts and is showing his appreciation in some way we can only try not to think about...
> 
> Betsy


=sigh=

He's too busy surfing Amazon for books.

He *loved* it; when he unwrapped it (wrapped lovingly in today's comics) his jaw dropped and he said "You DIDN'T!" I then had to go online and show him how to get books for it (even though I preloaded it with tons of stuff; there's nothing like buying your own Kindle Krap) so I may not see him for the rest of the night.

He can thank me personally tomorrow.

After all, those dishes aren't gonna wash themselves...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> After all, those dishes aren't gonna wash themselves...


Will scrub for Kindle ...


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Steph H said:


>


ROFLMAO!

I just caught up on this thread this morning. What a great way to start the day!









Thumper, so glad your spouse thingy liked his Kindle.









My DH and I are celebrating 19 years next month. I'd debating giving him a Kindle. He doesn't read, but perhaps it would get him to do so? He does love gadgets...

I know, what is an avid reader doing with a man who doesn't read? He's a good guy otherwise.

EllenR


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I asked my wife, of almost 50 years, what she thought about the idea of being called my _Spouse Thingy_ and just escaped with my life. I suppose I should have picked a time to ask when she didn't have a knife in her hand.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I asked my wife, of almost 50 years, what she thought about the idea of being called my _Spouse Thingy_ and just escaped with my life. I suppose I should have picked a time to ask when she didn't have a knife in her hand.












Ya think?? 

EllenR


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I asked my wife, of almost 50 years, what she thought about the idea of being called my _Spouse Thingy_ and just escaped with my life. I suppose I should have picked a time to ask when she didn't have a knife in her hand.


You have my utmost respect. As a comparative newlywed of only 37 years, I would never have had the nerve to ask that question.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I asked my wife, of almost 50 years, what she thought about the idea of being called my _Spouse Thingy_ and just escaped with my life. I suppose I should have picked a time to ask when she didn't have a knife in her hand.


Well there ya go...you _asked_. I just started doing it...It probably helps that he's a little bit afraid of me and my wicked, wicked round kick


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

AND Max


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok I have to remember to show my hubby the video


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've never heard the term "spouse thingy" before today!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I asked my wife, of almost 50 years, what she thought about the idea of being called my _Spouse Thingy_ and just escaped with my life. I suppose I should have picked a time to ask when she didn't have a knife in her hand.


Woohoo, Jeff! When's the big FIVE-OH? Party, party!

Betsy


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

EllenR said:


> My DH and I are celebrating 19 years next month. I'd debating giving him a Kindle. He doesn't read, but perhaps it would get him to do so? He does love gadgets...
> 
> I know, what is an avid reader doing with a man who doesn't read? He's a good guy otherwise.
> 
> EllenR


Good luck getting the non-reader to try reading thru a Kindle. Maybe the gadget status will help try reading again. I would love to know, since I'm an avid reader with a really good man, but he's man who really hates to read. Of course, as I point out on occasion, most of the reading he's hated has been forced, technical reading and not fun at all.

Non-readers happen to avid readers, I suppose -- good guys are hard to find, so it's worth it. Nineteen years are a lot to celebrate!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> Either that video is a total fake, or there are thousands of those facilities, just around the U.S. No way all the men who continually end up "in the doghouse" would fit. I don't wind up there often anymore, 37 years of training have had an effect. Who says that an old dog can't learn?


*So you're saying that you have the "yes dear" down?  Without having to wait 24 more years...is there anyway that I could speed up the training process?? *


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Unfortunately for you, I am the trainee, not the trainer.   DW does not participate in the boards, even though I have tried to get her to do so. In the interest of saving the rest of the husbands on the board, ( and perhaps my own skin!) perhaps it is better that it remains so.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> Unfortunately for you, I am the trainee, not the trainer.  DW does not participate in the boards, even though I have tried to get her to do so. In the interest of saving the rest of the husbands on the board, ( and perhaps my own skin!) perhaps it is better that it remains so.


*LMAO, I understand *


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *So you're saying that you have the "yes dear" down?  Without having to wait 24 more years...is there anyway that I could speed up the training process?? *


No it is a very slow process. Over the years you must wear down your spouse's desire to live and think independently. If you do this too quickly he will catch on and you will have to start the process all over, so patience grasshopper. 

The Mrs. has had over 20 years to work on me and she's still not quite there yet.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Forster said:


> No it is a very slow process. Over the years you must wear down your spouse's desire to live and think independently. If you do this too quickly he will catch on and you will have to start the process all over, so patience grasshopper.
> 
> The Mrs. has had over 20 years to work on me and she's still not quite there yet.


*Thanks for the tip Forster...we're only at the 13 year mark so I guess that I have a lot more training on my hands. Potty training DD was easier *


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I just checked out this thread. Luv it. Luved the vid, and finally realized what 'spouse thingy' was all about. (have just noticed the subject line in the past).

My DH & I will officially celebrate 29 yrs next Sunday (yep every so often Mother's Day & our anniversary come together). We've actually been together for 34 yrs when you add in the first 5 years we lived together before making things official & 'honest'.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone who has been married for so long.  That is such a wonderful thing.  I gave up after 24 years.  I really did not want to be divorced, but sometimes there's no other option.  My best friend has been married for 34 years.  Her husband is a very lucky man to have her.  I tell him that all the time.  
deb


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

This thread made me giggle. I don't have a DH or a spouse thingy. _I_ have a husbeast. Boy, he just loves when I call him that.  At first he was just flabbergasted & somewhat offended, now he just grins sardonically and rolls his eyes. He's used to it now, I suppose. lol

We'll celebrate our third anniversary this September, but we dated for 5 1/2 years before getting married.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> My DH & I will officially celebrate 29 yrs next Sunday


Happy anniversary a little early!

We celebrated 27 years last December...oh man, never get married right before Christmas; otherwise February rolls around and one of you thinks "Hey, wait...we missed something, didn't we...?"


----------

